# Τα θανατηφόρα κόπρια της Τρυφέρας



## pidyo (Aug 10, 2013)

Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, το 6 π.Χ., ο αυτοκράτορας Αύγουστος, αναγκάστηκε να στείλει μια επίσημη επιστολή στους κατοίκους της Κνίδου, όταν κοτζάμ πρεσβεία της πόλης αλλά και η ίδια η κατηγορούμενη βρέθηκαν στη Ρώμη για να αποφασίσει ο αυτοκράτορας σχετικά με την εξής συγκλονιστική υπόθεση: 

Ο Εύβουλος του Χρυσίππου είχε φονευθεί από έναν δούλο του Ευβούλου του Αναξανδρίδα και της γυναίκας του Τρυφέρας. Παρότι η υπόθεση είχε μάλλον εκδικαστεί πρωτοδίκως σε τοπικό επίπεδο, με καταδικαστική απόφαση για το ζεύγος, και παρότι υπήρχε και σχετικό ψήφισμα της πόλης, οι Κνίδιοι φαίνεται πως δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν ζάφτι την κωλοπετσωμένη Αστροπαλίτισσα (η επιγραφή βρέθηκε στην Αστυπάλαια, προφανώς με μέριμνα της Τρυφέρας) που είχε καλοπαντρευτεί στην Κνίδο και στο μεταξύ είχε χηρέψει. Όπως αποδείχτηκε από τις μαρτυρικές καταθέσεις των εμπλεκομένων δούλων (κυριολεκτικά μαρτυρικές: _διὰ βασάνων_) στον αυτοκρατορικό διοικητή Ασίνιο Γάλλο όμως, ο φόνος δεν ήταν εκ προμελέτης. Κι αυτό διότι το θύμα, ο Εύβουλος του Χρυσίππου, συνόδευε τον αδερφό του Φιλίνο, ο οποίος τρία μερόνυχτα ταλαιπωρούσε την Τρυφέρα και τον τότε εν ζωή σύζυγό της, με ύβρεις και φωνές. Είδε κι απόειδε το ζευγάρι, κι όταν κατάλαβε πως δεν θα βγάλει άκρη με τους δυο αδερφούς, πρόσταξε έναν δούλο να αδειάσει τα δοχεία νυκτός πάνω στους εισβολείς. Μόνο που ο δούλος, κατά λάθος λέει, και σίγουρα χωρίς σχετική εντολή από την κυρά του, έριξε κατά λάθος το ίδιο το δοχείο, ως άλλη Γεωργία Βασιλειάδου, πάνω στον Εύβουλο, τον βρήκε κατακούτελα, και τον άφησε στον τόπο. 

Ποιος ξέρει τι δόντι είχε η Τρυφέρα στην αυτοκρατορική αυλή και ποιο ακριβώς ήταν το επίδικο θέμα (η κατηγορία για φόνο φαίνεται πως ήταν απλώς η αφορμή μιας ευρύτερης διαμάχης), πάντως ο Αύγουστος δεν φείδεται κατηγοριών προς τους Κνιδίους. Τους κατηγορεί για στρεψοδικία (φοβήθηκαν οι κατηγορούμενοι να αφήσουν τους δούλους τους να εξεταστούν από το τοπικό δικαστήριο), για μεροληψία, τους εξηγεί ότι θα έπρεπε να στραφούν κυρίως προς τους εισβολείς που παραβίασαν την οικογενειακή γαλήνη του ζεύγους και καλά να πάθουν που τους ήρθαν τα καθήκια κατακούτελα, τους προειδοποιεί να βάλουν σε τάξη τα δημόσια πράγματα σύμφωνα με το περιεχόμενο της επιστολής του και τους αποχαιρετά μ' ένα ξερό "Άντε γεια". 

Δυο χιλιετίες μετά, το γεγονός ότι το άδειασμα ενός καθηκιού πρόσφερε μερικά καλοπληρωμένα μεροκάματα σ' έναν λιθοκόπο κι έναν χαράκτη, δεν μπορεί παρά να εντυπωσιάσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 10, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι αξίζει σε αυτή την καταπληκτική ιστορία να προσθέσουμε και το πρωτότυπο κείμενο:

_Από: Astypalaea — 6 BC — IG XII,3 Suppl. p. 278_

[δημι]ο̣ργοῦ δὲ Καιρογένευς Λευ[κ]α̣θέο̣υ̣.
Αὐτοκράτωρ Καῖσαρ θεοῦ υἱὸς Σεβαστὸς ἀρχιερεὺς
ὕπατος τὸ δωδέκατον ἀποδεδειγμένος
καὶ δημαρχικῆς ἐξουσίας τὸ ὀκτωικαιδέκατον {²⁶ὀκτωκαιδέκατον}²⁶
Κνιδίων ἄρχουσι βουλῆι δήμωι χαίρειν· οἱ πρέσ-
βεις ὑμῶν Διονύσιος βʹ καὶ Διονύσιος βʹ τοῦ Διονυ-
σίου ἐνέτυχον ἐν Ῥώμῃ μοι καὶ τὸ ψήφισμα ἀποδόντες
κατηγόρησαν Εὐβούλου μὲν τοῦ Ἀναξανδρίδα τεθνει-
ῶτος ἤδηι {²⁶ἤδη}²⁶, Τρυφέρας δὲ τῆς γυναικὸς αὐτοῦ παρούσης,
περὶ τοῦ θανάτου τοῦ Εὐβούλου τοῦ Χρυσίππου. {²vac.}² ἐγὼι {²⁶ἐγὼ}²⁶
δὲ ἐξετάσαι προστάξας Γάλλωι Ἀσινίωι τῶι ἐμῶι φίλωι
τῶν οἰκετῶν τοὺς ἐνφερομένους τῆι αἰτίᾳ διὰ β̣α-
σάνων ἔγνων Φιλεῖνον τὸν Χρυσίππου τρεῖς νύ-
κτας συνεχῶς ἐπεληλυθότα τῆι οἰκίᾳ τῆι Εὐβού-
λου καὶ Τρυφέρας μεθ’ ὕβρεως καὶ τρόπωι τινὶ πολι-
ορκίας, τῆι τρ̣ίτηι δὲ συνεπηιγμένον {²⁶συνεπηγμένον}²⁶ καὶ τὸν ἀδελ-
φὸν Εὔβουλον, τοὺς δὲ τῆς οἰκίας δεσπότας Εὔβου-
λον καὶ Τρυφέραν, ὡς οὔτε χρηματίζοντες πρὸς
τὸν Φιλεῖνον οὔτε ἀντιφραττόμενοι ταῖς προσ-
βολαῖς ἀσφαλείας ἐν τῆι ἑαυτῶν οἰκίαι τυχεῖν ἠδύναν-
το, προστεταχχότας {²⁶προστεταχότας}²⁶ ἑνὶ τῶν οἰκετῶν οὐκ ἀποκτεῖ-
ναι ὡς ἴσως ἄν τις ὑπ’ ὀργῆς οὐ[κ] ἀδίκου προήχθηι {²⁶προήχθη}²⁶, ἀλ-
λὰ ἀνεῖρξαι κατασκεδάσαντα τὰ κόπρια αὐτῶν· τὸν
δὲ οἰκέτην σὺν τοῖς καταχεομένοις εἴτε ἑκόντα
εἴτε ἄκοντα —— αὐτὸς μὲν γὰρ ἐνέμεινεν ἀρνούμενο[ς] ——
ἀφεῖναι τὴν γάστραν, τὸν Εὔβουλον ὑποπεσεῖν δικαιό-
τερον ἂν σωθέντα τἀιδελφοῦ {²⁶τἀδελφοῦ}²⁶. πέπονφα δὲ ὑμεῖν καὶ α[ὐ]-
τὰς τὰς ἀνακρίσεις. {²vac.}² ἐθαύμαζον δ’ ἄν, πῶς εἰς τόσον
ἔδεισαν τὴν παρ’ ὑμεῖν ἐξετασίαν τῶν δούλων οἱ φ[εύ]-
γοντες τὴν δίκην, εἰ μή μ̣οι σφόδρα αὐτοῖς ἐδόξ[ατε]
χαλεποὶ γεγονέναι καὶ πρὸς τὰ ἐναντία μισοπόνη[ροι],
μὴ κατὰ τῶν ἀξίων πᾶν ὁτιοῦν παθεῖν, {²vac.}² ἐπ’ ἀλλο[τρίαν]
οἰκίαν νύκτωρ μεθ’ ὕβρεως καὶ βίας τρὶς ἐπεληλυ[θό]-
των καὶ τὴν κοινὴν ἁπάντων ὑμῶν ἀσφάλειαν [ἀναι]-
ρούντων ἀγανακτοῦντες, ἀλλὰ κατὰ τῶν καὶ ἡν̣[ίκ’ ἠ]-
μύνοντο ἠτυχηκότων, ἠδικηκότων δὲ οὐδ’ ἔστ[ιν ὅ τι].
ἀλλὰ νῦν ὀρθῶς ἄν μοι δοκεῖτε ποιῆσαι τῆι ἐμῆι π[ερὶ τού]-
των γνώιμηι {²⁶γνωμηι}²⁶ προνοήσαντες καὶ τὰ ἐν τοῖς δημ[οσίοις]
ὑμῶν ὁμολογεῖν γράμματα. ἔρρωσθε.


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2013)

Αφού καταθέσω την ελπίδα να γίνουν «τα κόπρια της Τρυφέρας» φράση παροιμιώδης, όπως λ.χ. «τα κουμπιά της Αλέξαινας», ίσως με τη σημασία «εκεί που περιμένεις να τη σκαπουλάρεις με ένα απλό χέσιμο, σου φοράνε το καθίκι κολάρο», και προτού αναλωθούμε σε συζήτηση για την ορθογραφία της λέξης _καθίκι_ (ή _καθήκι_; ή _καθοίκι_;), επισημαίνω ότι η λέξη του κειμένου για το καθίκι είναι *γάστρα*. Που σημαίνει ότι στο εξής το κατσικάκι στη γάστρα (που είναι και επίκαιρο) θα το βλέπω με διαφορετικό μάτι.

Σε σχέση ειδικότερα με το «ἀφεῖναι τὴν γάστραν» να σημειώσω ότι ο *γαστραφέτης* είναι, σύμφωνα με το ΠαπΛεξ, «μεγάλο τόξο που για να το τεντώσει ο τοξότης στήριζε το χέρι του στην κοιλιά του». Μάθαμε δυο πράγματα πάλι σήμερα. Ναι 'σαι καλά, pidye.


----------



## pidyo (Aug 10, 2013)

Για το καθ*κι θυμίζω την παντελώς αστήρικτη υπόθεσή μου ότι προέρχεται από το καθήκον, όπως το ευφημιστικό «χρεία». Πάντως στην προΜπάμπεια περίοδο, νομίζω πως η γραφή με -οι- ήταν σπάνια.


----------



## sarant (Aug 10, 2013)

Τι καταπληκτική ιστορία είναι αυτή; Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο Πιδύε! 
Δεν ήταν τρυφερά τα κόπρια της Τρυφέρας...!

[Κάτι περίεργα ω που βλέπω, όπως γωναικός ή αγαωιχτούντες πώς εξηγούνται;]


----------



## pidyo (Aug 10, 2013)

sarant said:


> [Κάτι περίεργα ω που βλέπω, όπως γωναικός ή αγαωιχτούντες πώς εξηγούνται;]


Από τις λιγοστές περιπτώσεις που έχει τυπογραφικά λάθη το PHI. Σε παράλληλη έκδοση τα έχει σωστά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 10, 2013)

Πέρασα την έκδοση χωρίς τα ορθογραφικά.

Το _πέπονφα_ από ποιο ρήμα είναι;

Edit: Το βρήκα (ο γκούγκλης είναι φίλος μας κλπ). Του πέμπω: ἔπεμπον πέμψω ἔπεμψα πέπονφα ἐπεπόνφειν.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 10, 2013)

Δεν άντεξα και σε διαφήμισα, ω Πιδύε!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 11, 2013)

Έξοχο! Το διαδώσαμε.;)


----------

